# Samick Sage -- alternatives?



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

New and in that budget? you would be hard pressed to to find much if anything to trump the Sage. I am quite surprised other manufacturers have not caught on to be honest!

I know it gets very boring with all the recommends for this bow but it's a decent bit of kit for the $$!

Classifieds would be an option.

Upping your budget could be another, theres nicer looking Samicks, Martins etc, maybe even a entry ILF rig outside of that before you hit the next level of (arguable) performance from a bow.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

I see. Okay, thanks. The Sage is working pretty nicely (not that I have anything to compare it too other than our Little Fox). Only that it's pretty consistent and predictable when I pay attention.

Just a little disappointed that it's made in China (not Korea), had to shim the limb to make it level and is cosmetically blemished in numerous areas.

But if it's still a highly recommended bow for the price range (< $250), that's fine. Makes me wonder what's wrong with other bows in this price range


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots of the $600 Oly risers are manufactured in China for the Korean companies who put their names on them, so nothing new there.

If you're not against metal ILF you can build quite a few rigs for $250 far nicer than a sage.

Look used if a wood riser is what you want. The TT pinnacles and Apexes often run $180-$250 the next tier of wood risers are in the $300's
Cheap ILF limbs used $30-$50 new start at $79 $10 less on sale.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

I will have to admit, for a cheap overseas bow, the Sage is an amazing shooter! Amazing for what you pay really imho.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The Samick Sage, or the longer Polaris are good economical choices. There are other entry level bows, but these are the gold standard. The longer Samick Polaris is the better choice if you are focusing on target shooting. A lot of folks hunt with the Sage.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks all. I guess we'll stick w/ the Sage.

Eventually, we may look at olympic ILF bows but that sounds like an education in itself.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Have you considered the Samick Journey limbs?

If you already have the Sage, the Journey limbs fit your Sage riser. It increases length from 62" to 64". If your interests are eventually ILF target shooting, you may be looking at longer limbs for a smoother draw. My draw is 28 to 29", and on my samick sage those last 3 inches are really difficult.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

The ILF takedowns are simple, and are used all across the archery spectrum: hunters, target, as well as the Olympic folk. Take a peek at the links below. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sf-forged-plus-25-recurve-riser.html
One of the oft recommended risers (you can get good ones even cheaper than this one!).

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html
A set of oft recommended limbs (yes ... they're really that cheap and considered bee's knees!). 

There's a lot of folderol and gadgetry that can enter into the ILF equations, of course. However, they can be as simply and easily pressed into service as the Sage takedown. Snap the limbs onto the riser, string it up, and shoot off of an inexpensive, stick-on elevated rest (hey ... sounds like the Sage setup, eh?). 

For the mix. Have fun.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thin Man said:


> The ILF takedowns are simple, and are used all across the archery spectrum: hunters, target, as well as the Olympic folk. Take a peek at the links below.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sf-forged-plus-25-recurve-riser.html
> One of the oft recommended risers (you can get good ones even cheaper than this one!).
> ...




☝☝☝ that!


This may not be a popular opinion among Sage owners, but I think the Sage loses its true value if you have plans to buy a second set of limbs for it.
At that point you could be buying SF Axiom ILF limbs for just $5 more a pair and have so many more riser options available to you. 

The Sage is certainly a great bow for the person with a Sage priced max budget and who wants a bow of their very own.

I bought a sage just to see what all the hoopla was about. I later gave it to my brother. He could care less about makes and models, or types of wood, just so long as he has a bow to fling some arrows with. 
He has no desire for any more than what the sage offers.
I also bought my GF one of the sage clones. A GreatTree something or other with 16# limbs. She'll never need, or want anything more either, so it works out just fine for the money.


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions on the Journey and the ILF takedowns. I'll look at them closely before purchasing something. They sound like great options. ILF takedowns is more than I'm budgeting at the moment but the recommendation gives me something specific to consider.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Check out the SF axiom. Available at lancasters or three rivers. Lengths from 64-68 and a wide range of limb weights. For under $200 ive found it to be a good ahooter. Also comes with a rest and plunger


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

GreatreeArchery has a couple of entry level bows, the Firefox and the Mohegan. I sell for $125 they can go up to 40# Their entry level hunting model is called the Advantage and is available in 35,40,45, or 50# for $165. Personally I can also get the Samick models and have had all in stock, but I like the feel of the Greatree models better, both comfort of grip and the way it feels on release.


----------



## treekilla (Jan 21, 2015)

check out maddog archery.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

marcelxl said:


> I am quite surprised other manufacturers have not caught on to be honest



I think Martin has. They have a line of wood riser takedown bows that look pretty good. http://www.martinarchery.com/ranges/wood/


----------



## kokobridge (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm really looking at SF Axiom riser and limbs (from above)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sf-forged-plus-25-recurve-riser.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-axiom-plus-light-25-recurve-riser.html

At this point, we're not really interested in the additional gadgets. Basically, we would just keep it simple shooting instinctively from whatever arrow rest is appropriate for the riser.

This is a stupid question but we've never shot an olympic style bow before. What would the difference in experience be between the SF Axiom bow vs something like the Sage? Why would I choose the olympic over the Sage (and vice versa)?


----------



## CarbonScapula (Jan 27, 2014)

I've shot the SF axiom, premium, forged+, and own an elite+. Get the forged plus. It provides best balance and weight for barebow. Very good riser.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

kokobridge said:


> I'm really looking at SF Axiom riser and limbs (from above)
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sf-forged-plus-25-recurve-riser.html
> ...



The Oly bow gives you the option to really fine tune and allows you to buy different length, weight and quality/cost limbs.
Metal vs wood. Price points change quality of material and manufacturing.

The SF forged plus is a giant step up from the others, and one could conceivably shoot that one riser all the way to junior Olympic level.
You could also do almost as well spending $100 less.

I just saw a TT Pinnacle II listed in the classifieds.
That riser gives you a 19" wood ILF platform you can shoot off the shelf, or add a stick on plunger.
Its less ready for add ons then the Oly rigs and will end up shorter and lighter than those as well.

Lots of options just need to decide what you want and would like from the bow.


----------



## EthanJM (Jun 11, 2012)

Love my sage, shoots great. I'm not exactly sure why people call it a beginners bow, a bow is a bow. I've been shooting for 12 years now and in that time I have shot many different bows in many different price ranges, the sage shoots fine, not like it is under performing in any category. As a bonus, I don't get angry if I accidentally poke the riser with my field points or the tips scrape the ceiling a bit, you can comfortably use it as a beat around bow knowing that you are not devaluing something that cost you 600 bucks.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

dayrlm said:


> ....Advantage and is available in 35,40,45, or 50# for $165. Personally I can also get the Samick models and have had all in stock, but I like the feel of the Greatree models better, both comfort of grip and the way it feels on release.


When the Sage was having an inordinate amount of returns for defects lately, the local shop was putting up that GT Advantage in its place. Personally, I think it a better bow than the Sage. Pretty much the same bow, little better finish, and more economical on price.


----------

